# QUESTION



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

when your on your 2ww do you have to take it of work?


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi there well i think u shud to give a better chance i lay in bed i cud fell implantation takin place on day 5 no jokin best of luck xx


----------



## blmcni (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi!
This question gets asked a lot and really it depends on you and your circumstances. It's not a requirement to take the time off with RFC (can't speak for anywhere else).
It is a personal decision and you might want to consider the sort of work you do (manual, heavy lifting etc are a no-no), is it stressful, does it involve a lot of travel?
And then you have your own feelings and emotions to battle with.
During my first tx I had ET on the Thursday and went back to work on the Monday. In cycle 2 I took off from ec on wed for the next week and a half. This time I had ec on Monday, back to work for 2 days, ET on Thursday and I've a sick line until this Friday but will see how I feel. 

My GP was great and gave me a sick line from day 1 for both this and my previous treatment. If nothing else the emotions and stress of what you've been going through is a good enough reason to be off work in my book; and I want to give my babies the best chance of implanting so wanted to focus all my energy on that.

Other people feel it's easier to stick to your routine and it probably does help the time pass quicker!!

Hope that helps,

B


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks girls the reason for asking is because im still of work at the min after laparotomy and il be off 5 weeks in total.i hope 2 start ivf in april but i dont think ill be able to get of work again and im a hairdresser so im on my feet all day would that affect it


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ob,

It really is personal preference. Ive tried both working and taking it off and neither worked. This time im working if I feel up to it but have spoken to my boss so she knows not to put too much on my plate. Maybe you could time leave (if you get it) with the 2ww, or first week of it if you cant take sick again. Most importantly dont do it if youll regret it. 

Katie x


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey OB, 

As the other girls say it is personal choice i took time off work on my 1st 2 ww and it didn't work and only took a few days of after ET this time and got my BFP   

I work in an office and am sitting a good part of the day so i wasn't on my feet.  I took my time off before EC and between EC & ET i got very tried and heavy before EC so i was glad i had that break and couldn't imagine being on my feet at that stage.

Good Luck with your treatment 

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

I havent planned to take any time off during my 2 ww in 2weeks time. Im getting 2 days special leave which is the 2 days either side of st patricks day and have booked off the following monday and tuesday. I will have to take a look at my work load and maybe book lighter sessions.

I never thought on taking an other leave. 

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi ob7

I'm a hairdresser too, I'm planning on taking it as it comes, it's very hard when you have clients booked in advance.  I'm a very open person so most of my clients are aware of what is happening so understand if i need to rearrange their appointments, or move them to 1 of the other stylists.
I know it's hard when you feel you are letting your clients down but you need to do what ever you feel is right for you.
Try and space your clients out a little more so you can get a sit down in between

hope that helps a bit 

Gilly xxxx


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks girls      gilly80 unfortunately my clients dont know that im going threw this but thats a good idea il just space them out  and not take on as much


----------

